# The 2014 Poo Parade



## lynda (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everyone. I wondered if you might like to watch a video of the parade of cockapoos and a few other bits and bobs from the Cockapoo Games held at Woodland Waters, Lincolnshire on 30th August 2014. In all there were a total of 228 cockapoos – over 100 more than last year. It was a wonderful day with so many cockapoos of all colours, shapes and sizes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a79LHQmA2Ks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

OMG I could watch that all day long. Thank you. 

Love all the pullers and jumpers but best of all is all that tail wagging! So cute. Am stuck by how big they all look and by how few reds. I wish I could bring Rufus to something like that!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Loved watching the video. Wish we had cockapoo get togethers over here but they just aren't as popular as in the UK. The only other ones I've seen here are Rufus and Molly when they came to visit.


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

This is sooooo lovely, thanks


----------



## Neecy (Jul 20, 2014)

So many cute poos! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

Fab - thank you, my son delighted he can see himself


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks so much, would love to get there one year.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That was awesome!!! Thank you!


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

i loved it!!! thank u!! hope to be there one day!!! 


[email protected]


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Didn't spot me or Dud, never mind, great video. It was funny seeing quite a lot of Cockapoo's Dudley's size, and one or two bigger when we were there. I've only ever seen a couple close to his size (Tilly is one) and one larger before.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> OMG I could watch that all day long. Thank you.
> 
> Love all the pullers and jumpers but best of all is all that tail wagging! So cute. Am stuck by how big they all look and by how few reds. I wish I could bring Rufus to something like that!


Can you watch videos now?

I loved the video too! Thank you!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The other thing I've loved is that they all know their own minds! Going whatever direction they like  very few heel walkers


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Can you watch videos now?
> 
> I loved the video too! Thank you!!!


I could at my sister's house!  I think I can at home now too but my brother has warned me each viewing will cost me 100s of dollars so I have to be very discerning. It is so hard!


----------

